# MAC Warehouse Sale September 2010 Damage



## ricaaa (Sep 15, 2010)

to my haul!  I went to the MAC Warehouse Sale for the second time.  It's the first time that I get to go to the Friday sale.  So I found some pretty good stuff there.  But believe it or not, majority of my makeup haul I got from the Sunday sale.  I need to have better strategies next time.  Anyway, let's get to the haul!

*Makeup stuff:*










Ya, all makeup stuff are from MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Skincare stuff:*





That's quite a bit of damage there!  But I stuck with my budget, total was probably around $250.  I'm happy that I got a lot of skincare products (where most of my money went to) because they're daily essentials!  Makeup is not so much that you need, but it's more that you want, right?  Anyway, if you want to read more about the details, you can check out my blog: *http://icyswirls.blogspot.com/*

I got some great skincare stuff from Clinique and MAC, looking forward to try out the Volcanic Ash mask!  I've heard so many good things about it!

Now I've read someone else's haul, I noticed that I've missed out quite a bit!  Oh well, I would just have to look carefully next time!


----------



## kalz (Sep 15, 2010)

wow ! drooling on the dazzleglasses, mineralise blush and the skincare stuff you got there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so desperate to try out clinique stuff too but they're kinda expensive


----------



## pinkita (Sep 15, 2010)

wooww! it´s very nice!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 15, 2010)

Amazing haul! I love Love Nectar lustreglass! I have finished two tubes of it so far and will order a third one sometime soon. You will love both Goldyrocks and Local Colour! Both are so pretty as well as Birds & Berries and Bough Grey eyeshadows!! Enjoy your goodies!!


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice haul!  I need to make it to the Friday sale next spring, I've never been on a Friday.  You were wondering where I found some of the stuff in my haul - well I wish I had found the mini cleanse off oil, mini fix+ (all sold out from the $3 table by sat) and the Volcanic ash


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalz* 

 
_wow ! drooling on the dazzleglasses, mineralise blush and the skincare stuff you got there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im so desperate to try out clinique stuff too but they're kinda expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
IMO, Clinique is a more affordable department store brand.  And I find their stuff really helping my skin.  If you want a good deal, you can try them during holidays.  They usually have great deals around then =).  Also, I've seen a lot of their stuff at the CCO in New York, so I think if you have one close by, you can check them out there =).


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_Amazing haul! I love Love Nectar lustreglass! I have finished two tubes of it so far and will order a third one sometime soon. You will love both Goldyrocks and Local Colour! Both are so pretty as well as Birds & Berries and Bough Grey eyeshadows!! Enjoy your goodies!!_

 
I have had Love Nectar before.  I wore it all through high school and freshman year in college LOL.  I'm excited to try Goldirocks and Local Colour.  I hope I can tolerate their stickiness.  I really want to use those Liberty of London shadows right away, but I need to wait till my eye infection goes away... Oh well~.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StarrySim* 

 
_Nice haul!  I need to make it to the Friday sale next spring, I've never been on a Friday.  You were wondering where I found some of the stuff in my haul - well I wish I had found the mini cleanse off oil, mini fix+ (all sold out from the $3 table by sat) and the Volcanic ash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I need to wake up earlier next time if I go to Friday.  It'll totally worth taking a day or half a day off.  Mini Fix+ is really popular, now I think about it, I should've gotten more because of B2M.  But I know that they're always at the sale.  If you make it next Friday sale, you should be able to find them =).

x
Rica


----------



## StarrySim (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ricaaa* 

 
_ 
I need to wake up earlier next time if I go to Friday. It'll totally worth taking a day or half a day off. Mini Fix+ is really popular, now I think about it, I should've gotten more because of B2M. But I know that they're always at the sale. If you make it next Friday sale, you should be able to find them =).

x
Rica_

 
Yep, I've picked up a few mini Fix+ even on Saturdays before, but never seen mini Cleanse Off Oil. I've gotten the mini Fix+ in charity bags and also as a door gift once. FYI, the mini items aren't eligible for B2M 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can give it a try though, you might be lucky.


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 15, 2010)

I wish they had mini cleanse off oil on Sat! I saw the Blonde MSF, I'm regretting not waiting in line but it was looooooonnnnngggg. Great haul!


----------



## jujubot (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice haul!  I like the mix of makeup and skincare =)


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoxyJ* 

 
_I wish they had mini cleanse off oil on Sat! I saw the Blonde MSF, I'm regretting not waiting in line but it was looooooonnnnngggg. Great haul!_

 
Your haul was great too!  I'm jealous of your very nice charity bags.  I want 'em LOL.  I got Blonde MSF on Sunday.  They still had quite a bit left and there was no line.  I sure do want to go to all three days so that I won't miss out that much LOL.


----------



## mystery (Sep 16, 2010)

nice haul! 
I wish we had the warehouse sales over here :'(


----------



## lushious_lips (Sep 16, 2010)

Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 16, 2010)

Love the cleanse off oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah... i guess i have to try to find this again in Dec.... nice haul!


----------



## ricaaa (Sep 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *p3chiu* 

 
_Love the cleanse off oil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahah... i guess i have to try to find this again in Dec.... nice haul!_

 
Thanks!  I tried looking for it for you on Sunday, but there weren't any.  When I went to the Sunday sale in March, there weren't any either.  So I guess they're only "available" on Friday.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 17, 2010)

I need to get to one of these sales. I would love a mini fix+ bottle.   Seems like they should be available for regular sale. People want to carry one their purses.


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## sheyla lopez (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovely


----------

